# Civil enginnering - prospects



## Dandry (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello everyone, first of all I've got to say I am so happy I've found these forums. I really do hope I can get some reliable information from those who actually live in Australia 

I'm soon-to-be civil engineer and I want to migrate, Australia seems to be a really nice place to settle down, but I am unfamiliar with the condition of the construction business. 

I haven't chosen my specialty on my studies for the moment -- I can either go general construction or roads, railroads and bridges. 

The other thing that concerns me is the fact that here in Poland we have a different methodology of building houses - we mainly use bricks and concrete whereas Australian houses are mostly made of wood.

I could broaden my knowledge of constructions wood-made and go this way during my studies, although I still need to choose between general construction stuff and the communication stuff. 

Lastly, and the most worrying thing - abroad experience versus local experience. By the time I'm done with my studies (which are full time by the way) I will have had about two months of experience on a construction site, for this moment no idea as who - probably a peasant according to the Polish realities. In others words, this is nothing, so in general I understant that in Australia I start from scratch and I accept that.

How is civil enginnering in Australia at the moment? What one can expect from it in the near future, especially one with much knowledge and not-so-much abroad experience?

Thank you for reading and thank you for any responses.
Regards.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Dandry, congratulation on your studies becoming an engineer in the future. So far, Australia situation doesn't look so good. Engineers has been jobless for a while now and will be continuing till next year. I hope it could recover soon


----------

